
Despite numerous commitments to India, Apple is performing poorly there - animeseinfeld
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/29/why-apple-sells-just-2-point-5-percent-of-indias-smartphones.html?amp=1
======
sammalone1
Wow, that's really bad.

"Even in the premium smartphone segment where Apple operates, it is losing
share to Samsung and OnePlus, Counterpoint said. Apple's share in the premium
smartphone market (handsets priced above $470) dropped from 59 percent in the
holiday season of 2016 to 35 percent during the same period last year,
Counterpoint estimates. The OnePlus 5 was the most popular premium smartphone
to ship during that quarter, the research firm added."

------
13kbps
They should probably purchase some local firms.

